# Twins and using a doppler



## hopingforit

I would ask this question in first tri but this is twin related so I'd rather ask people who have gone through it. I had a monthly appointment today to make sure that the babies are okay and my cervix is still closed. Everything was fine. The Dr used the doppler to find the heartbeats and to be honest, I heard like 1 second of heartbeat with the rest just sort of...ocean like sounds. He said at this stage, the babies are so small that using a doppler, it is hard to distinguish the difference between 2 different heartbeats but that in one position, he pointed the doppler in opposite directions and heard heartbeats both ways. He said that means that both babies have heartbeats. He didn't tell me what they were though and literally only listened until he found it then switched to find the other. He said I will have my 12 week ultrasound and another at 18-19 weeks but in between just use the doppler to find the HBs at my bi-weekly prenatal appointments. My question has 2 parts. When you were at this point with twins, could your Dr find 2 clear heartbeats on the doppler? I'm not worried that anything is wrong with the twins but I was hoping to hear both heartbeats and he did - but I couldn't figure it out. Also, I was wanting to invest in a doppler to put my mind at ease, but I think it may just worry me more because of how hard it was for me to figure out the different sounds - just static and swooshing was mostly all I heard. Did you buy a doppler and if so, did you have trouble finding the heartbeats on your own?

Thank you!


----------



## zephyr

My midwife was still telling me at 14 weeks that we may or may not hear both babies. I think we heard both but she still said then it could be the same baby.

I brought a doppler and started using it often and I was sure I had two seperate beats from early on (12 weeks maybe? can't remember) cos they had different heart rates and it definitely was babies and not the placentas. It took a while to work out but after lots of practice it got easier each time.


----------



## hopingfor4

I bought a doppler, and I can hear two different heartbeats on different sides of my belly. Sometimes I will hear what sounds like one crazy heartbeat, and that is usually when they are lying on top of each other. But I'm just over 11 weeks and check heartbeats almost daily.


----------



## Bumblebee117

I had a doppler too and from about 16-18 weeks I was able to find both - I just listened to each of the heartbeats for long enough to know for sure that I found 2 different ones! My midwife always struggled to find them. If it puts your mind at ease I'd say it is a good idea to invest in one, it is so nice to hear their heartbeats and also the little kicks and hiccups once they are a bit bigger! :) 

:hug:


----------



## zee1984

Hey congrats on ur pregnancy!

I got my Doppler at 16 weeks and have thankfully been able to find both heart beats as my girls have pretty much always been on opposite sides of my belly.

I love my doppler, think it was one of the best decisions I made. Every night before bedtime or when I didn't fel movement I would doppler and it gave me such a pece of mind.

Good luck and have a safe and happy pregnancy!


----------



## hopingforit

Thanks for the advice! I think I'm going to start looking for a doppler because I am a constant worrier and want to make sure everything is okay with the babies. I know I will be hearing the heartbeats on the doppler every 2 weeks at the Dr office but like I said, he didn't stay on it long enough for me to really hear anything. I don't see him every time but I really don't know how the other Drs will be either. I think it will be a good investment, if it works. I will wait until after I see the babies next week to actually order it though. :thumbup:


----------



## May2011Mommy

I'm excited that you are so close to the 12 week appt US. I'm so excited for mine.


----------



## ~Hope~

We used our doppler at 11 weeks and couldn't really find anything. Then my hubby had the smart idea to do it straight after the 12 week scan. We paid close attention to where the tech was putting the 'wand' and then when we came home we were able to find both heartbeats straight away. 

Ironically I don't use my doppler as often as I thought i would as I think not finding anything would make me more anxious! I do get it out every once in a while though and can always distinguish between the two heartbeats.


----------



## hopingforit

May2011Mommy said:


> I'm excited that you are so close to the 12 week appt US. I'm so excited for mine.

I'm excited but really nervous. Every time before an ultrasound, I get into my head that something has happened to the babies. But, I'm hoping after my 12 week appointment, I can relax a little bit. Lol. I doubt it...but I can hope. I'm just excited because I want to see them move. Baby B looked like he/she was waving at me at 9 weeks so I can't wait to see what they do this time.


----------



## May2011Mommy

Super sweet.  about the waving. 
I feel the same about something happening. Just praying.
I'm more nervous with this pregnancy than the first.


----------



## lambchops

I was going to buy a doppler but was assured at my 16 wk scan i would have them listened to. That came and went, ive been to about 3 appointments since and my twin clinic twice and still havent had their heartbeats listened to! So ive just taken it as everythings fine and havent thought about the doppler situation or i think id have it out most days!


----------



## Cabbage

Oh my God, I have to get myself a doppler, I am a bag of nerves with this pregnancy and just need to hear the heartbeats for my own peace of mind - I had my ultrasound about 2 weeks ago and have been terrified since because I have no real movement or anything I can count on to let me know they are ok and that they are still with me. Can anyone recommend a particular brand (UK)
Thanks girls:flower:


----------



## katrus78

I just bought a Doppler yesterday and so anxious for it to arrive already! I thought if I felt movement by 19 weeks, I would not get it. But now I am nearly 20 weeks and don't feel anything! Now I wish I got a Doppler a long time ago! So yeah, get it now :)
I bought the Sonoline b one.


----------



## hopingforit

May2011Mommy said:


> Super sweet.  about the waving.
> I feel the same about something happening. Just praying.
> I'm more nervous with this pregnancy than the first.

I've only had one pregnancy before and it didn't get this far. I think I'm just really nervous about this one because it took me a long time to conceive (for me anyway) and I wasn't expecting twins (even though my DH kept telling me it was going to be twins but I said no - I only have a 10% chance of having twins...I was wrong lol) so now I have to worry about 2 babies growing right. I wouldn't trade it for anything though. It's going to be amazing!

I hope your scan goes well. I'm sure it will. We all worry but then it turns out okay. :thumbup:



katrus78 said:


> I just bought a Doppler yesterday and so anxious for it to arrive already! I thought if I felt movement by 19 weeks, I would not get it. But now I am nearly 20 weeks and don't feel anything! Now I wish I got a Doppler a long time ago! So yeah, get it now :)
> I bought the Sonoline b one.

I'm anxious to feel movement already but I know I shouldn't expect it anytime soon - especially with a tipped uterus...I will probably even show later with this which will make me even more nervous. Did you buy yours on Ebay or something like that? Since so many on here are from the UK, it's hard to figure out where to buy one from and how much it will cost me.


----------



## katrus78

Yep, I got mine on eBay after much debate with myself due to the cost! With taxes it cost $61.00. But my frustration from not feeling them was just too overwhelming. It arrived today, and I tried it right away in my office! I found one heartbeat, and didn't really have much time to look for the other. So I will try again tonight. I don't like the gel, it's kinda sticky and they sent only a little bit, like a sample little baggie :(


----------



## ~Hope~

I got the sonoline b too, ordered it from amazon.


----------

